# Of Interest to Vets and About Our U.S. Veterans



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

I've heard this guest on the coasttocoastam radio show with George Noory in the past.  Her name is Joyce Riley and she is a registered nurse who served in the Unites States Air Force in Operation Desert Storm.  She is a spokesperson for the American Gulf War Association, and an active advocate for all veterans.  Here's one of the sites she's affiliated with, that has information which may interest our vets...http://gulfwarvets.com/



> *Ms. Riley served as a Captain in the United States Air Force and flew on C-130 missions in support of Operation Desert Storm. She now serves as spokesperson for the American Gulf War Veterans Association who's purpose is to provide education and information for the Gulf War veterans and their families and to seek treatment for the illnesses that thousands of Gulf War veterans now suffer from.*



Thanks to all of you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2013)

They had another show with veteran concerns a couple of nights ago.  Here's the link to the show site, I think it costs 15 cents a day to join and listen to these past shows if interested.  The second link is a program for hospice care for vets.

http://www.coasttocoastam.com/show/2013/08/13

http://www.thetwilightbrigade.com/


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks, Breezy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

Benefits of therapy dogs for Veterans with PTSD...http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites...-veterans.aspx


----------



## That Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

Last week, vet in San Jose lost his therapy dog when it was startled by a loud noise and ran off only to get hit by a car.  Hopefully, another dog will be connected with him soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, how sad!  I hope he can get another soon, although his heart will still ache for the one he lost.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

The news story said the two bonded over their traumatic experiences.  What bothers me is they gave him a traumatized dog to begin with.  Wouldn't a calm animal be better?  Anyway, hoping hear the guy has a new dog.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, a calm dog would have been a much better match. http://dogsforvets.com/how-dogs-help...ans-with-ptsd/


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 26, 2013)

_ I would dearly love to have a small dog, but where i live it's not allowed, i believe a small dog would be great for my loneliness_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

What about a cat Jillaroo?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 26, 2013)

_I am not allowed a pet of any sort SB, but the tourists that stay here can bring their dogs and leave them tied up 24/7 and that's ok_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sorry Jillaroo.   I never had a dog or cat as a child, and now I can't imagine life without at least one pet.  Dogs that are tied up 24/7 ...that's a whole other thread.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _ I would dearly love to have a small dog, but where i live it's not allowed, i believe a small dog would be great for my loneliness_



Even a goldfish can be a companion.  Surely you could "sneak" one aboard...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Dogs of war...http://www.arkinspace.com/2013/06/the-dogs-of-war-tribute-to-mwd-military.html


----------



## Anne (Aug 27, 2013)

Jillaroo, couldn't you have a bird??  I know they're not cuddly, but canaries sing, and would be some company....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's a possibility...https://www.perfectpollypet.com/


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 27, 2013)

It comes with a guarantee that it will drive you up the wall in two days or your money back..Good they have a two for one deal..so when the first one drives you nuts, and you smash it with a frying pan, you'll have a replacement, or you could give it to someone who has really pissed you off.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 2294


Jillaroo said:


> _ I would dearly love to have a small dog, but where i live it's not allowed, i believe a small dog would be great for my loneliness_



Small dog would be awesome company for you. Here is one just the right size, Jillaroo...
Serious  idea though, is a hamster. They get very attached, and make a great pet.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Dogs of war...http://www.arkinspace.com/2013/06/the-dogs-of-war-tribute-to-mwd-military.html


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> Jillaroo, couldn't you have a bird??  I know they're not cuddly, but canaries sing, and would be some company....



A canary is a great pet but if no pets are allowed they could easily be discovered and that's why I'm voting for goldfish.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 28, 2013)

_ I don't like to see birds in a small cage so that's out , and i really don't have a spot to put a fish tank in so will just have to enjoy the tourists dogs_


----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _ I don't like to see birds in a small cage so that's out , and i really don't have a spot to put a fish tank in so will just have to enjoy the tourists dogs_



Yeah, although I love dogs don't have one and just enjoy other people's dogs when they visit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2013)

*The Over-Medication of Our Military*

Too many of our troops come home to be given cocktails of prescription drugs for anxiety, depression, etc...with no concern for their health and well-being. http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/the-militarys-prescription-drug-addiction/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2013)

*Guardians of America's Freedom*

​
The first national monument to a soldier's best friend, recognizing the sacrifices of dogs in combat, was dedicated by the United States Military on Monday...http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...s-first-national-monument-to-combat-dogs?lite


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't know if I mentioned this before but . . .  In boot camp after they lost my orders for language school, looked like I might become military police.  Was hoping to get dogs but realized in training they surely treat you like a dog . . .


----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2013)

A number of years ago my grandkids gave me a small dog shortly after I retired. They had heard old people might live longer if they had a pet. She was just a baby and I thought had probably been taken from her mother too soon. I prepared her a bed in a basket in the corner of the bedroom. The first night when we went to bed she cried and cried. I got up, took her and my sleeping bag out into the backyard and we slept under a large pine tree. I woke up to her growling(I didn't realize she could growl). Someone had turned the bathroom light on in the house and she could see it. She watched the light and emitted a low growl until it was turned out. She was a white Sharpei and a good dog. I really don't know  why I wrote this. There's no point to this story.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2013)

I take it that you lost her since then Drifter, if so, I'm sorry to hear that.  Sharpei's are very nice, and it sounded like she was a good protector for her new master.  Hope you enjoyed her company for a good long while.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

It hasn't been proven that dogs help with ptsd.  As a matter of fact, it could make things worse.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 21, 2018)

What is the point of that oversized, obnoxious IS THIS YOUR PHOTO thing?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> What is the point of that oversized, obnoxious IS THIS YOUR PHOTO thing?



Post is almost 5 years old.Back then people used a free photo hosting site that since demanded a high fee for use and deleted member's pics. The site and the member are long gone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Post is almost 5 years old.Back then people used a free photo hosting site that since demanded a high fee for use and deleted member's pics. The site and the member are long gone.



Thank you Rose, I removed the old images from the hosting site that were no longer available.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> It hasn't been proven that dogs help with ptsd.  As a matter of fact, it could make things worse.



I disagree, maybe it hasn't been "proven", but pairing veterans suffering from PTSD with service dogs is fairly new.  There have been _many _success stories, this is just one of them.  More here.   



> *Service Dog Lends War Veteran a Helping Paw*
> 
> TRAVIS AIR FORCE BASE, Calif. -- What  if you are screaming for help, but no one can hear you? What if your  life starts to crumble? Do you know where to turn or what options are  available to veterans and service members?
> 
> ...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh I believe this, SB, absolutely! Even in my own life and a few others I know.


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 23, 2018)

Our puppy is too  young and hyper  to be of much help to Old Mack just yet, but I think the two of them are bonding a little, slowly.  Until they become friends, I'll lick OM's face when he has a nightmare and hug him when he gets the terrors.  It takes a lot of time and training to live as a spouse of a combat wounded veteran with ptsd.  It will take a lot more time and training  till  No Name is of much help.  Here's the link to Pets for Vets

https://www.petsforvets.com/


----------

